# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some of my Goldfish...

## AQUASAUR

*Hello again and Salute to All Goldfish Admirers!
Somehow...I had miss to share here some photos of These lovely fish of mine...
So, here is one of my Beautiful Red Cap Orandas:*

----------


## benetay

Looks really cute! 

Very sharp picture and the whites are very well controlled.

Cheers!

----------


## trident

I am jealous, how you can manage to freeze their motion and still get the entire fish tack sharp. Simply beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update again...some present shots of one of my young Pearlscale Goldfish:

----------


## xXXXx13

Wow..wonderful colour..cheers

----------


## waterfaller1

Lovely photos. I wish I could get such great shots! Gorgeous fish. :Well done:

----------


## AQUASAUR

One more of my beautiful Goldfish Oranda:

----------


## waterfaller1

You are an amazing photographer. I always enjoy your photographs. :Well done:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!
Here is a couple shots of one of my Beautiful Goldfish male:

----------


## Unicorrs

awww I'm starting to miss my goldfish  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 
your Red Cap Orandas are really gorgeous  :Smug:

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update with my Goldfishes...

----------


## AQUASAUR

*Black Moor Goldfish*

----------

